# LCP range report-mixed review



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went to the range this morning with mixed results. The bite on this gun is fairly substantial. Not enough to limit the rounds I'd use practicing, but enough to say that is wasn't a joyful experience. I got some skin rubbed off on the thumb knuckle where the thumb meets my hand. I'll chalk that up to improper holding technique. I know its been said many times before, and now I know why- this is not a range gun.
The ammo that I first used was Blazer 95 gr aluminum casing. I went through 4 magazines every mag had 1 ftf with a nice dent on the bullet, not very confidence inspiring- I then on the advice of the range supervisor switched to Lawman training 95 gr brass casing- 44rds with the only issue being the slide hesitating for a 1/2 second on 1 rd-I figure that was due to me not properly oiling the gun prior to firing- The guy at the range said after the break in period I'll probably be able to put any ammo through the gun, but for now stick with brass.
For what its worth I'm still glad I have the LCP primarily for it easy to conceal attributes, but its gonna take a couple of more trips to the range before I feel that I can really depend on it for self defense purposes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gumby99 said:


> Went to the range this morning with mixed results. The bite on this gun is fairly substantial. Not enough to limit the rounds I'd use practicing, but enough to say that is wasn't a joyful experience. I got some skin rubbed off on the thumb knuckle where the thumb meets my hand. I'll chalk that up to improper holding technique. I know its been said many times before, and now I know why- this is not a range gun.


Perhaps you could try one of those small slip-on rubber grips to help out as well?



gumby99 said:


> The ammo that I first used was Blazer 95 gr aluminum casing. I went through 4 magazines every mag had 1 ftf with a nice dent on the bullet, not very confidence inspiring- I then on the advice of the range supervisor switched to Lawman training 95 gr brass casing- 44rds with the only issue being the slide hesitating for a 1/2 second on 1 rd-I figure that was due to me not properly oiling the gun prior to firing-


I'm assuming you mean there was a nice dent on the casing that failed to eject. Either way, improperly oiling the gun prior to firing could have been the cause of all the issues you experienced.



gumby99 said:


> The guy at the range said after the break in period I'll probably be able to put any ammo through the gun, but for now stick with brass.


I would take that advice. Personally, I would never break a gun in with anything but brass, but that may just be me.



gumby99 said:


> For what its worth I'm still glad I have the LCP primarily for it easy to conceal attributes, but its gonna take a couple of more trips to the range before I feel that I can really depend on it for self defense purposes.


Good luck with it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm assuming you mean there was a nice dent on the casing that failed to eject. Either way, improperly oiling the gun prior to firing could have been the cause of all the issues you experienced.
> 
> Good luck with it. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


No, there were dents in the bullet part. Made me a bit nervous about firing the gun. And your right I will stick with brass.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Gumby: Just remember this gun was not designed for a "lets go to the range and have a fun shooting day!"

When I go to the range, it's really not to shoot my LCP. I go to shoot my bigger guns. But while I'm there, I'll push a couple of magazines down the barrel of elsie. Stick with brass. And if you want a real experience, put some Buffalo Bore 95 gr FMJ-FN through it.

I have found that the little Hogue slip on works great and the new magazine with the finger extension helps as well.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Gumby: Just remember this gun was not designed for a "lets go to the range and have a fun shooting day!"
> 
> When I go to the range, it's really not to shoot my LCP. I go to shoot my bigger guns. But while I'm there, I'll push a couple of magazines down the barrel of elsie. Stick with brass. And if you want a real experience, put some Buffalo Bore 95 gr FMJ-FN through it.
> 
> I have found that the little Hogue slip on works great and the new magazine with the finger extension helps as well.


+1 with P.O.P.

I to go out shooting and will run only a few clips through my LCP. As you discovered the LCP is not a range gun and not a gun to go shoot a bunch or rounds through for fun.

It is a pocket gun to carry when you can not carry anything else due to size or clothing and you want to CC.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

gumby99 said:


> No, there were dents in the bullet part. Made me a bit nervous about firing the gun. And your right I will stick with brass.


If your talking about a dent accross the nose of the lead, this happens to most everybody's it is common and there is no fix for it. They say that it also happens to the Kel-Tec. It is just the feed ramp angle. Ruger knows about it and has no plans to fix it.


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

davis_b_1 said:


> If your talking about a dent accross the nose of the lead, this happens to most everybody's it is common and there is no fix for it. They say that it also happens to the Kel-Tec. It is just the feed ramp angle. Ruger knows about it and has no plans to fix it.


Thank you, just inexperience on my part.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

gumby99 said:


> For what its worth I'm still glad I have the LCP primarily for it easy to conceal attributes, but its gonna take a couple of more trips to the range before I feel that I can really depend on it for self defense purposes.


I would think that it's performance would be paramount *BEFORE* considering it a CCW option. It just seems a bit backwards to me is all. I had a pilot tell me years ago "Never fly and Alpha model". I've applied that to most aspects of my purchasing habits. There are plenty of things that come and go. There will always be bugs and such as well. If it's worth anything, it'll be around a while. Otherwise it'll be a 'flash-in-the pan'.

I've never been one to HAVE to have the newest/latest whatever the instant it's released. Quite possibly because of what that pilot once said. However, that being said, in these days of "instant" gratification and "keeping up with the Jones's" in every aspect of the 'consumer products gotta stand in line for days before it's released' buying mentality I have to say it doesn't surprise me that patience is a lost concept. The Revolver was once the latest/greatest though they had their problem (many BTW) out of the gate from the days of flint/match lock designs. They are still made today. The Semi-Auto loading handgun was the latest/greatest at time as well and again, not without it's problems and detractors.

All I'm saying is that when someone comes along and is introducing their latest incarnation of the wheel, would it really kill anyone to wait for a little while before jumping onto the bandwagon? Seriously, what's the rush and what possible benefits are there to rushing? It just may end up killing you if you get on too quickly and find the wheel malfunctioning incorrectly or performing in other than desired when "the time" comes out of necessity. CCW is all about compromise. Caliber, size, holster, fit and comfortability to shoot ALL factor into concealability and should ALL be considered, IMO.

Different strokes. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I would think that it's performance would be paramount *BEFORE* considering it a CCW option. It just seems a bit backwards to me is all. I had a pilot tell me years ago "Never fly and Alpha model". I've applied that to most aspects of my purchasing habits. There are plenty of things that come and go. There will always be bugs and such as well. If it's worth anything, it'll be around a while. Otherwise it'll be a 'flash-in-the pan'.
> 
> I've never been one to HAVE to have the newest/latest whatever the instant it's released. Quite possibly because of what that pilot once said. However, that being said, in these days of "instant" gratification and "keeping up with the Jones's" in every aspect of the 'consumer products gotta stand in line for days before it's released' buying mentality I have to say it doesn't surprise me that patience is a lost concept. The Revolver was once the latest/greatest though they had their problem (many BTW) out of the gate from the days of flint/match lock designs. They are still made today. The Semi-Auto loading handgun was the latest/greatest at time as well and again, not without it's problems and detractors.
> 
> ...


Debated if I should reply to your post or not. You make some some good points ( the first paragraph, and the last of the third). Too bad most of the post is presumptuous, and therefore insulting. IMO.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

What you said about taking your LCP to the range for more practice applies. Learning the best grip position for your hand; drilling so that the minimal recoil of the pistol does not bother you, are factors which should improve with a little practice. 

I do not shoot my LCP just for target practice, but the recoil of it should not be a factor at all. I have pretty thick hands, but mine does not bite me either, so I believe you should be able to get past that issue too. The LCP is really a rather easy pistol to shoot. Good luck honing your skills with it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Growler: Yeah I think a little down talk was there. However, I do like the phrase "never fly an Alpha model." However, this is America. If no one kept up with the Jones' or flew the Alpha model, we'd still be watching the Wright Brothers try to fly!

I don't think the presumption or assumption should be made as to whether Gumby's intent is to keep up with anyone. I think he is genuinely concerned about spending his money and being disappointed. Wish I had better discipline in that arena.

The LCP is not an Alpha model, it's been around for years disguised as a Kel-Tec. Ruger just took something that has proven it's worth and popularity, polished it up a bit, added a few new features and up'd the price tag. Voila' they have a winner.

Personally, being an owner of the little LCP, I think it is a fine weapon for what it was designed for. My outer wear dictates what I carry. A bulky coat, P239 IWB; lighter coat, P232 IWB; no coat, LCP back pocket; shorts, LCP front pocket!

When I walk out the door with elsie P, I am confident that in the right scenario I am protected. Two things I never ever do, and no one should. I never walk out the door expecting to have to use my gun; and I never expect to get into a gunfight. Only scenario I think I could find myself in a gunfight, is if I happen to be in the bank or a business and it's robbed. Then with only 6-7 rounds of .380 in my arsenal (can't stop the fight to run home for more ammo) I have to think smart. If I engage, I have to be able to squeeze off well placed shots that count. Going back to my infantry days of "one shot, one kill."

So Gumby, go for it if you are so inclined. My opinion here is, as long as you are purchasing a particular gun knowing it's limitations, and not having expectations of your own, you will make a good purchase.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Growler: Yeah I think a little down talk was there. However, I do like the phrase "never fly an Alpha model." However, this is America. If no one kept up with the Jones' or flew the Alpha model, we'd still be watching the Wright Brothers try to fly!
> 
> I don't think the presumption or assumption should be made as to whether Gumby's intent is to keep up with anyone. I think he is genuinely concerned about spending his money and being disappointed. Wish I had better discipline in that arena.
> 
> ...


except for the bank part, everything else is +1 :smt023

(I can not carry in a bank on my CWP).


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Reliability update*

I have put a few of boxes of ammo through the LCP since my first range trip with it. No issues at all compared to my first experience. At any rate I'm pretty happy with it now. I know its not what you would call a range gun, but I actually had fun shooting it last time out now that I'm used to it.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

gumby99 said:


> I have put a few of boxes of ammo through the LCP since my first range trip with it. No issues at all compared to my first experience. At any rate I'm pretty happy with it now. I know its not what you would call a range gun, but I actually had fun shooting it last time out now that I'm used to it.


Sweet. Thanks for the update.


----------

